# Need help to get inflatables from Denver to BV



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Anyone from Denver want to make $100? Need help getting 8 deflated and rolled up SUP boards from Denver to CKS Retail Store﻿ If so, let me know. They are at Inflatable Technologies 2290 S. Lipan St. If anyone is coming up this weekend to paddle and or is heading this way. Would need an empty truck. Shoot me a message of 719 221 1461


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

bvwp1 said:


> Anyone from Denver want to make $100? Need help getting 8 deflated and rolled up SUP boards from Denver to CKS Retail Store﻿ If so, let me know. They are at Inflatable Technologies 2290 S. Lipan St. If anyone is coming up this weekend to paddle and or is heading this way. Would need an empty truck. Shoot me a message of 719 221 1461


Thanks Got it covered


----------

